# Sears Router Pantograph Manual



## fdcox (Dec 3, 2007)

I am hoping that someone can direct me to where I can find a manual for the Sears pantograph. I have one that I have not used in 25 years and cant find the manual for it.
Thank you for whatever assistance you can offer.

Floyd


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

FD_Cox said:


> I am hoping that someone can direct me to where I can find a manual for the Sears pantograph. I have one that I have not used in 25 years and cant find the manual for it.
> Thank you for whatever assistance you can offer.
> 
> Floyd


This should help.
http://www.routerforums.com/files/craftsman-rout-a-signer.pdf


----------



## fdcox (Dec 3, 2007)

Argoknot thanks for the pdf file but the pantograph I have is like the one in the attached photos.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.milescraft.com/instruction/1298.pdf
http://www.milescraft.com/service/1298templates.html
===



FD_Cox said:


> Argoknot thanks for the pdf file but the pantograph I have is like the one in the attached photos.
> 
> View attachment 47033
> 
> ...


----------



## fdcox (Dec 3, 2007)

Bob, thank you so much, exactly what I needed.

Floyd


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

FD_Cox said:


> Argoknot thanks for the pdf file but the pantograph I have is like the one in the attached photos.
> 
> View attachment 47033
> 
> ...


It's the same tool. It has many uses and if you start at page 6 you will get the idea.


----------



## fdcox (Dec 3, 2007)

argoknot said:


> It's the same tool. It has many uses and if you start at page 6 you will get the idea.


OK, I see what you mean. thank you

Floyd


----------

